# Got any complaints or low rating yet because your car has slightly noisy brakes?



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

My rear brakes are making a moderate grinding noise every time I brake. I am planning to get them serviced next week but don't wanna miss a week of driving. Waiting for my paycheck to come in.

Have you guys got any complaints or low ratings from paxs because of noisy brakes? I know it will be hard to tell if they are rating you badly because of this, but just your guess.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Nope. Mine doesn't make noise.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I wouldn't drive if I were you.
First off it's not good for your car (insert correct car/brake/rotor/wheel words here)
Second yes Pax won't like it and will complain and then you'll be deactivated until you go thru a green light hub to be cleared, and you'll have that unroadworthiness on your permanent record.
Not worth it. Also if you got in an accident and your brakes didn't look great... Eek. Finally ubering puts tons of miles on your car. Have an estimated maintenance schedule lined up where you have the money for certain things coming up like brakes/oil changes/tire rotation etc. 
Good luck. Uber will still be there for you next week


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

Brake pads are probably worn thin to the bare contact points or your rotors are done for. NYC Taxi's brakes squeal all the time, and people use them every day. Most people don't think it's totally abnormal for car brakes to squeal I'd say. You'll be good to go, but your vehicle safety is compromised potentially.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Big difference between a brake squeaking a little and a brake grinding. That squeak can mean a little sand on the pads (will go away very quickly) but most likely it's your warning indicater to get service done. A brake grind means you have went beyond your warning mark and are now causing damage to roters or drums and would be considered a safety issue.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> Big difference between a brake squeaking a little and a brake grinding. That squeak can mean a little sand on the pads (will go away very quickly) but most likely it's your warning indicater to get service done. A brake grind means you have went beyond your warning mark and are now causing damage to roters or drums and would be considered a safety issue.


My bad I meant squeaking every time I brake. I think the squeak is coming from my rear drum brakes. I don't think it is sand I think the brake shoes are worn down



Grahamcracker said:


> Nope. Mine doesn't make noise.


Good stuff, man... Glad to hear that...



Uber Crack said:


> Uber will still be there for you next week


I'm more concern about the money, or lack of money, earned in between now and then, lol


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

My brakes squeel all the time... no pax has said anything to me about it.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

htboston said:


> Good stuff, man... Glad to hear that..


Thank you


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Thank you


No. Thank you.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

htboston said:


> No. Thank you.


Anytime sir


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I'd probably just repair your brakes , if they're making noise it means they need to be repaired . Brakes are cheap and the longer you drive them like that the more expensive the repair is going to be . Sounds like right now you just need new shoes most cars that still have drum brakes on the rear that qualify for Uber will be under $30 for the part and if you can't do it yourself but money is tight check out craigslist and find a mechanic doing work on the side probably get someone to do it for $50


----------

